# Handybetrug



## ferrari (3 Oktober 2003)

Hier ein neuer Beitrag zu Betrügereien mit dem Handy, offenbar verfasst von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg!

ACHTUNG! BITTE GRÜNDLICH DURCHLESEN

Wenn auf dem Handydisplay die Mitteilung "Anruf in Abwesenheit" und dann die Nummer: 

*+49137799090269*    :bang:

erscheint, nicht zurückrufen.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Fangnummer,
die den Anruf bis zu einer Stunde und länger hält.
Der Anrufer selbst hat keine Möglichkeit, den Anruf zu beenden. Bitte geben Sie diese Nummer jedem weiter, den Sie kennen, damit bösen Überraschungen im Vorfeld schon vermieden werden.


----------



## technofreak (3 Oktober 2003)

ferrari schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Fangnummer,
> die den Anruf bis zu einer Stunde und länger hält.
> Der Anrufer selbst hat keine Möglichkeit, den Anruf zu beenden.



Das ist technisch nicht möglich, der einzige, der eine Nummer per Fangschaltung 
(auf schriftlichen Antrag, bei kriminellen Belästigungsanrufen )  "festhalten" kann ist der Provider,
 alles andere ist schlichter Unfug. Es handelt sich hierbei um die simple 0137 Rückrufbetrugsmasche, die
 schon länger "praktiziert" wird 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1464360&t=1356890&m=6639581&d=30#6639581


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2003)

Guckst Du:
http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/telefon0137.shtml


----------



## Dino (3 Oktober 2003)

ferrari schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein neuer Beitrag zu Betrügereien mit dem Handy, offenbar verfasst von der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg!



Verfasst von der Staatsanwaltschaft HH? Na, hoffentlich weiß die das auch! Kannst Du mal die Quelle Deines Wissens rüberwachsen lassen?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

Die Mail kam ursprünglich von 

[email protected]

_E-Mail Adresse gelöscht , siehe  NUB tf/moderator _


----------



## Dino (3 Oktober 2003)

Wer soll das denn sein? Irgendeine Nachricht von irgendeiner Freemail-Adresse? Da würde ich nicht unbedingt den Wahrheitsgehalt allzu hoch bewerten! Sieht eher nach einem Scherz aus.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2003)

Man kann einen Anruf immer benden, indem man schlimstenfalls den Accu rausnimmt. Sobald das Telefon keinen Strom mehr hat ist die Verbindung zum Sendemasten unterbrochen und der Anruf beendet.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Oktober 2003)

*HOAXE - Immer wieder*

Man kann es nicht groß genug schreiben:



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du:
> http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/telefon0137.shtml



Bitte z.B. dort *immer* erst prüfen, bevor man Virenwarnungen etc. weiter gibt. Die unnötigsten Viren sind nämlich immer noch die "handgemachten", nicht?!


----------



## Der Genervte (4 Oktober 2003)

*>>> WICHTIG <<<*

Vorsicht ! Es ist ein neuer, sehr gefährlicher Virus im Umlauf!
Das ist er:

Dies ist ein manueller Virus.

Machen Sie jetzt bitte folgendes:

1) Schicken Sie diesen Virus an 10 gute Freunde aus Ihrem Adressbuch

2) Löschen Sie Ihre Festplatte, am besten mit 'Format C:'

3) Seien Sie verärgert und empört über diesen Virus

Danke für Ihre Mitarbeit.

Vorsicht, es ist wohl DER gefährlichste Virus überhaupt!

 :vlol:


----------



## Chemiker (4 Oktober 2003)

*Re: >>> WICHTIG <<<*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, es ist wohl DER gefährlichste Virus überhaupt!
> 
> :vlol:



Der "Virus" hat zehn Finger, diese werden von einer Schaltzentrale gesteuert, die auf einem rumpfartigen Gebilde Namens -Körper- sitzt und dem ich :spitz:  spiegelbildlich die Matte von der Außenseite der Schaltzentrale abkratzen muß.

Du hast recht, der Virus ist extrem gefährlich.

Bei mir taucht er täglich auf und ist nur durch externe Tools im Zaum zu halten. :tröst:  und  :bussi: , am besten:  :knuddel: 

chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------

